# Blascupdater funzt nihct



## Halfelf (8. Februar 2007)

Hi ich hab den neueste Blascversion drauf doch meine Visitenkarte wird nicht mehr aktualisiert ?!

Funzt das für die Scherbenwelt noch nihct ? 


MfG


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

SuFu ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War bei ir auch so...lösch mal Temp-Dateien des Browsers.

Strg+F5


----------



## Kaaper (8. Februar 2007)

Halfelf schrieb:


> Hi ich hab den neueste Blascversion drauf doch meine Visitenkarte wird nicht mehr aktualisiert ?!
> 
> Funzt das für die Scherbenwelt noch nihct ?
> MfG



außerdem falscher foren teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

tststs


----------



## asphasia (8. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  blubb blubb foren sind zum schreiben da kaaper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und wenn jemand hilfe braucht geht man dahin und fragt,grundgedanke der foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mein gott gibbet hier nette leutz! da fühlt man sich ja richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (8. Februar 2007)

asphasia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> blubb blubb foren sind zum schreiben da kaaper
> ...



Tut mir leid,aber bei so viele Mitgliedern muss man auch Ordnung halten.

Stell dir mal vor jeder postet sein Thread in irgendein Forum. Das wär das komplette Chaos und keiner würde sich mehr zurecht finden. 

Also sei den Leuten nicht böse, wenn sie auf das falsche Forum hinweisen, das ist ja nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## asphasia (8. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




White schrieb:


> Tut mir leid,aber bei so viele Mitgliedern muss man auch Ordnung halten. Stell dir mal vor jeder postet Threads in irgendwein Forum. Das wär das komplette Chaos und keiner würde sich mehr zurecht finden


 man man orc is nen spiel take it easyyyyyyyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melrakal (8. Februar 2007)

Forum != Spiel...

hier gibts Regeln, haltet euch dran oder geht wo anders trollen


----------



## Dalmus (8. Februar 2007)

asphasia schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, ist kein Spiel, ist ein Forum.
Und wo Jen Recht hat, hat sie nunmal Recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es nimmt ja auch keiner übel, wenn jemand, der hier recht neu ist, ins falsche Forum postet. Dann wird er darauf hingewiesen, daß es für sein Problem spezielle Bereiche hier gibt und das meint (wie Jen bereits sagte) ja auch keiner böse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (8. Februar 2007)

Melrakal schrieb:


> Forum != Spiel...
> 
> hier gibts Regeln, haltet euch dran oder geht wo anders trollen



/signed

Selbst im Spiel gibt es Reglen. Regeln sind nun halt dafür da, damit ein gewisses Maß an Ordnung etc. herscht.

Tut mir leid, es ist halt so. Wenn man keine lust hat sich an Regeln zu halten, der wird sich schnell umschauen wie weit man damit im Leben kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## asphasia (8. Februar 2007)

White schrieb:


> /signed
> 
> Selbst im Spiel gibt es Reglen. Regeln sind nun halt dafür da, damit ein gewisses Maß an Ordnung etc. gibt.
> 
> Tut mir leid, es ist halt so.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jaja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (8. Februar 2007)

ich merks schon, du magst mich  XD  

Ich hab dich auch lieb^^
Sei mir aber nicht böse, aber ich versuch nur zu helfen und zu verhindern das du dir hier Feinde machst^^


PS:Ach,mir ist grad eingefallen. Wenn hier jeder seine Threads irgendwo hinposten würde, vielleicht würden die Leute die Suchfunktion mehr nutzen XD


----------



## Melrakal (8. Februar 2007)

Die Leute sehen doch nicht mal dass n Thread, den sie gerade im Begriff sind zum x-ten Mal zu erstellen, schon x mal auf der 1. Seite steht...

wo nimmst du da bitte den Glauben her dass die dann die Suchfunktion nutzen würden, so dicke Scheuklappen wie die auf haben? ^^

Edith sagt: Offtopic ^^


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

nun wird es aber zu einer grundsatz-diskussion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haladar (8. Februar 2007)

White Jean  du willst nur posts abräumen oder? wie arm issen das? können wir nochmal zum thema kommen ? ich hab das gleiche problem.... ich habe mir extra den blascclienten runtergeladen , dann das hotfix installiert aber dennoch jedesmal wenn ich wow verlasse wird zwar alles abgeglichen , aber wenn ich "Haladar" eingebe finde ich nur meinen alten jäger und nicht meinen neuen Blutelfen -.-
was mach ich nu?


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

@Haladar: Schau mal bei Addons, ob du den Updater auch aktiviert hast. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem


----------



## Kaaper (8. Februar 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> White Jean  du willst nur posts abräumen oder? wie arm issen das? können wir nochmal zum thema kommen ? ich hab das gleiche problem.... ich habe mir extra den blascclienten runtergeladen , dann das hotfix installiert aber dennoch jedesmal wenn ich wow verlasse wird zwar alles abgeglichen , aber wenn ich "Haladar" eingebe finde ich nur meinen alten jäger und nicht meinen neuen Blutelfen -.-
> was mach ich nu?



ja ich hab auch das prob das es nich mehr aktuallisiert wird aber trotzdem hat jen recht es gehört in das blasc support forum und nich in allgemein WOW


----------



## White Jen (8. Februar 2007)

Haladar schrieb:


> White Jean  du willst nur posts abräumen oder? wie arm issen das?



Genau,ich verlink hier ja nur aus Spaß tausend Seiten.Ich (versuch es) Leuten zu helfen die Fragen haben,so gut ich kann.
Und das alles nur damit meine Beiträge steigen...

Was interressieren mich meine Beiträge,ich bekomm dafür nichts.

Und ich denk mal,das du meinen Beitrag nicht wirklich gelesen hast, denn ich hab ihn nur gesagt, das es überall Regeln gibt, und man sich hier einfach mal an ein zwei regeln halten muss.

Tut mir ja leid,das das nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat,aber dem,den ich das geschieben hab,hat auch nicht wirklich was zu dem Thema geschrieben. 

Also entschuldige mal...


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Ich frag mmich, warum in Foren immer einige versuchen sich als Ploizisten aufzuführen...nehmt das alles doch mal bissi lockerer


----------



## Kaaper (8. Februar 2007)

zulsar schrieb:


> Ich frag mmich, warum in Foren immer einige versuchen sich als Ploizisten aufzuführen...nehmt das alles doch mal bissi lockerer




klar wir nehmen das locker 
aber die leute von Buffed werden sich schon was bei gedacht haben mehrere foren zu machen und nich alles in eins zu klatschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

eben genau um es trennen zu können

sonst hätten sie sich die arbeit auch sparen können

jetzt wurde es verschoben wo ich die antwort schreiben wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zulsar (8. Februar 2007)

Dann sind ja alle zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (8. Februar 2007)

Ich kann euch nur zustimmen, man muss hier Ordnung halten und da die Frage bereits mit der ersten Antwort gelöst wurde, schließe ich das Thema nun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (8. Februar 2007)

Und macht nicht andere User hier im Forum blöde an,
wenn Die Euch darauf hinweisen, das Ihr im Falschem Forums Bereich gepostet habt.
Denn wie schon gesagt wurde,
haben wir verschiedene Bereiche für fast alle Fälle eingerichtet.

Und darum bitte achtet darauf das Ihr auch die richtigen Bereiche rein schreibt.

Wenn Ihr auf den Hinweiß das Ihr wo falsch geschrieben habt, ausfallend werdet,
könnte es hier im Forum für Euch / Dir dann Verwarnungen oder gar Forum Sperren geben.
Je nach dem wie das ausartet.

Und es gibt sowas wie eine Netikette an die sich auch alle bitte zu halten haben.
Wer nicht weiß was das ist, kann gerne mal google.de benutzten und da nach suchen und dieses dann nach lesen.


----------

